# Can you combine plastisol transfers with inkjet transfers?



## TWINkiesMommy (May 14, 2010)

Can you press a plastisol transfer (of text) over an inkjet transfer (main image) printed with pigment inks on the same shirt? (Did that makes sense? lol) If yes, how, what do I need to be careful of, and are there certain materials I should watch for. Or anything else I'm considering American Apparel for Ladies and Tultex for Men.

Have any of you done this?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It would probably work, plastisol goes over just about everything. 

Press your inkjet transfer normally, then place your plastisol transfer, and cover the entire design with a protective cover (teflon sheet, etc.) to protect any exposed areas of your inkjet print from your upper platen.


----------

